# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Achieve sleeping paralysis in 20 - 30 minutes, technique by M45t3r

## M45t3r

Hello
Soo this is what you do, you download the mp3 that ill give link later and listen to it (it relaxes me very much).
This is what i have done:
1. Turn on your mp3 player (or something else you got there) and listen to this music (turn on repeat, soo it repeats this song ONLY)
2. Concentrate on nothing and clear your mind
3. DON'T !!! Don't try even to move a little bit or you will have to start all over again, you have to stay in one position, this will trick body and then you will slowly drift into paralysis
4. Wait, you have to be patience, paralysis will take over you slowly.
5. At this point you can have HI (hipnagogic imagery, sounds, vibrations etc.), for me i felt i was sliding down the bed
By this technique i almost achieved a wild  ::D: 
Here is the preview of the music:
http://snowflake.wrzuta.pl/audio/vN2...w_wersja_piano
And here you can download it:
http://www.gogajan.com/download.php?...dc51ec28f8589b
EDIT. Sorry for my english, im polish and my english is poor  :Sad: 

EDIT2. If thread is in wrong section, then please move it to correct one  :wink2:

----------


## M45t3r

BUMP!
Actually, i found that this technique is very effective after some hours of sleep or when you are really sleepy  :smiley: 
I got ld today too.

----------


## dodobird

Thanks, 
Was it your first WILD?

----------


## M45t3r

> Thanks, 
> Was it your first WILD?



Well, i haven't achieved any wild yet (yup, 0 wilds), today i fell asleep and had normal lucid dream :< but i was in paralysis soo im very close  :wink2:

----------


## M45t3r

BUMP!
I would like to edit first post but i can't.
Ok, todays it's third lucid dream in row with this technique  :smiley: 
I Almost had 3 WILD's but i can't hold up sleeping paralysis, after about 30 seconds it's vanishing  :Sad: 

Oh and btw. there's an error in thread, it should be from 10 - 15 minutes  :tongue2:

----------


## Rodent

> BUMP!
> I would like to edit first post but i can't.
> Ok, todays it's third lucid dream in row with this technique 
> I Almost had 3 WILD's but i can't hold up sleeping paralysis, after about 30 seconds it's vanishing 
> 
> Oh and btw. there's an error in thread, it should be from 10 - 15 minutes



SO you just lie there and listen to the music? :p

----------


## M45t3r

> SO you just lie there and listen to the music? :p



Actually, yes, you lie there and listen to music, but, this music relaxes me soo much and i forgot about one more point :p
You have to breath slowly  :smiley: 
And don't concentrate on music, concentrate on nothing

----------


## Siletra

So, this is just a meditative approach to WILD?  I'm guessing I could use any music or sound file that I find relaxing?

----------


## M45t3r

> So, this is just a meditative approach to WILD?  I'm guessing I could use any music or sound file that I find relaxing?



You can try, but i don't guarantee that it will work :p

----------


## rose_red

This is an interesting technique, I will try to achieve SP with it and report if I have any success.

Oh, and it might work better if you have some LD/AP music with the bineural beats. Not sure of this, but it would be an interesting Idea to try out.

----------


## Siletra

> This is an interesting technique, I will try to achieve SP with it and report if I have any success.
> 
> Oh, and it might work better if you have some LD/AP music with the bineural beats. Not sure of this, but it would be an interesting Idea to try out.



BWGen!  Or iDoser

----------


## Hazel

I'll have to try that, but I have to wait to get home to download it, I'm using my grandma's computer atm.

----------


## M45t3r

Ok, i almost had another paralysis, but i listened to original version of the music and i noticed that im moving in sleeping paralysis slower  :Sad: 
Soo for me the piano version wins  :tongue2: 
Here's a preview, if you want i can upload it:
http://seifera.wrzuta.pl/audio/ttiJP...ess_and_sorrow

----------


## Rodent

What sleeping position you use M45t3r? I tried to lie on my back but it led me to nothing..

----------


## M45t3r

> What sleeping position you use M45t3r? I tried to lie on my back but it led me to nothing..



Well, when im going to sleep then i sleep on side, but when i use this technique, then i sleep on my back, you have to take out the whole tension from your body  :smiley: 
Today i had some weird thing, i was relaxing to the music, and suddenly something like finger pushed my back and i went in air a little (that finger was in my body like) :O
Oh and btw. i had like 6 lucid dreams today  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> Here is the preview of the music:
> http://snowflake.wrzuta.pl/audio/vN2...w_wersja_piano
> And here you can download it:
> *http://www.gogajan.com/download.php?file=c88c7c9ee448065f9cdc51ec28f8589b*







> Ok, i almost had another paralysis, but i listened to original version of the music and i noticed that im moving in sleeping paralysis slower 
> Soo for me the piano version wins 
> Here's a preview, if you want i can upload it:
> *http://seifera.wrzuta.pl/audio/ttiJPuZbSF/naruto_-_sadness_and_sorrow*



M45t3r, I'm confused.. are you recommending the song in *RED* or the song in *green*?

Also what do you "click" on or "select" to begin the download (or upload)?
.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

> M45t3r, I'm confused.. are you recommending the song in *RED* or the song in *green*?
> 
> Also what do you "click" on or "select" to begin the download (or upload)?
> .



The one in Red is the Piano version of the song, and he says that he would recommend this version as it works better for him.

The one in green is the Original song that is featured in the Anime and includes other instruments in the song.

I prefer the Original which is Green as I think it sounds better. I'm a big fan of the Anime, but anyways.

For the Red Version just click the link below it and then click the download button.

As for the Green Version I am not exactly sure how you download that one.

----------


## Elucive

So has this worked for anybody besides Master?

----------


## M45t3r

> The one in Red is the Piano version of the song, and he says that he would recommend this version as it works better for him.
> 
> The one in green is the Original song that is featured in the Anime and includes other instruments in the song.
> 
> For the Red Version just click the link below it and then click the download button.



Correct  :smiley:  I put this technique on other polish forum, and people say that it works quite nicely  ::D:  one had HI in 3 replays on piano version and the other one had lucid dream, soo its quite nice  :tongue2: 





> As for the Green Version I am not exactly sure how you download that one.



I wrote in the post, that if you want that music, i can upload it, just ask me  :tongue2:  And yeah, you download the music by pressing download on the page, you can see it under the "This file has been downloaded <times>"

----------


## Rodent

Hmm, I would get it work if I actually got in SP doing this technique. But if I lie on my back, nothing happens no matter how still I lay there. And if I try on my side, I fall completely asleep.  :Sad:

----------


## M45t3r

> Hmm, I would get it work if I actually got in SP doing this technique. But if I lie on my back, nothing happens no matter how still I lay there. And if I try on my side, I fall completely asleep.



Well, you can try to do this technique after 4 - 5 hours sleeping, i found that this works best for me  :smiley:  Keep trying.

----------


## jaasum

I think any music that has a repetitive soothing element to it works. I used the soundtack to the movie "The Fountain" last night and got some interesting results. Clint Mansel has the capability to strike hypnotic moods and emotions with his music very well, just watch Requiem for a Dream.

----------


## LucidFlanders

SP is awesome, but how do you controll the itching? be still and i itch non stop and it's extremly hard to block it out.

----------


## jaasum

I have ran into this, and what I do is make sure I am laying in a comfortable position. If I am laying on my back and my face isn't in a pillow, it will start to itch.

----------


## Mark004

This sounds extremely interesting, I think I'll try it tonight.

*downloads mp3*

This gives me an idea, I might try writing some music that could work for this sort of thing, my music always tend to be quite complicated and needs a great deal of attention to be understood, so it may be interesting to try and write something relaxing and 'background-ish'

I'll upload if I come up with anything worth listening to  :smiley:

----------


## TaNK

I like the sound of this. I'l DL the MP3 and try for WILD tonight, thanks.

And your english is fantastic, better than some Americans I know.

----------


## M45t3r

> I like the sound of this. I'l DL the MP3 and try for WILD tonight, thanks.
> 
> And your english is fantastic, better than some Americans I know.



Lol, im Polish and my friends told me that my english sucks a bit ;P
And the technique, it works very good after 4 - 5 hours of sleeping, because then you are very tired and you don't even think normally, so its best time for this technique  :smiley: 
Good luck mate

----------


## Clairity

I had the *red* piano melody set to play softly 16 times (since it's less than 2 minutes).

While listening to this piano melody, I started silently putting words to the beats of the song:

For example:

_I am dreaming now_

_I am dreaming now now_

_This is all a dream.._

_A wondrous lucid dream._

_Dreaming now.._

Well you get the point.. I found that I could also switch the words around and, after while I wouldn't even have to "think" about it.. the words just came on their own.

This was very helpful in keeping me passively aware while trying to WILD.  :smiley:

----------


## M45t3r

> I had the *red* piano melody set to play softly 16 times (since it's less than 2 minutes).
> 
> While listening to this piano melody, I started silently putting words to the beats of the song:
> 
> For example:
> 
> _I am dreaming now_
> 
> _I am dreaming now now_
> ...



LoL, did you know i tried that too ?  ::D: 
I had some nice effects, like suddenly a hot wave came through my body and i felt i was drifting away into a dream consciously, but then i think i was too aware of everything around me and nothing happen  :Sad: 
I gave this technique on Polish forum and people say that they had lucid dreams by this technique  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> LoL, did you know i tried that too ? 
> I had some nice effects, like suddenly a hot wave came through my body and i felt i was drifting away into a dream consciously, but then i think i was too aware of everything around me and nothing happen 
> I gave this technique on Polish forum and people say that they had lucid dreams by this technique



Well I certainly found it helpful.  :smiley:

----------


## pyroguy305

All this positive feedback makes me want to try it tonight.. so I guess I will.

----------


## illidan

I also realized music helps me to relax, so I think I'm gonna try this.





> Ok, i almost had another paralysis, but i listened to original version of the music and i noticed that im moving in sleeping paralysis slower 
> Soo for me the piano version wins 
> Here's a preview, if you want i can upload it:
> http://seifera.wrzuta.pl/audio/ttiJP...ess_and_sorrow



I would love to try it with both versions, so if you could upload the multi-instrumental version, that would be great.  :smiley: 
EDIT: Never mind, I managed to download it from the the page you posted.

----------


## ClouD

what

 ::morecrying:: 

a

 ::whyohwhy:: 

sad

 ::cry:: 

song

----------


## M45t3r

> what
> 
> 
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> sad
> ...



Yup, it makes me cry sometimes, and i love it <3  :wink2:

----------


## Überschall

That original version is really awesome. Could you please upload it?

----------


## M45t3r

> That original version is really awesome. Could you please upload it?



Sure i can  :wink2: 
Here it is
http://www.gogajan.com/download.php?...042ecd6fed6d5f

----------


## Hazel

It always says invalid download link when I try to download it.

----------


## M45t3r

> It always says invalid download link when I try to download it.



Hm, i think they deleted it, yesterday it worked, ill try to upload it again soon.

----------


## xdtimoxd

there is no need to listen i can play the full version. the one for download is not the full version

----------


## M45t3r

Ok here they are (new links), sorry for long waiting but i was bit busy  :wink2: 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cd0fbdxlxma <----- Piano version
http://www.mediafire.com/?e2xyswspmb9 <----- Instrumental version

----------


## LDoneironaut

> Ok here they are (new links), sorry for long waiting but i was bit busy 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cd0fbdxlxma <----- Piano version
> http://www.mediafire.com/?e2xyswspmb9 <----- Instrumental version



The first link doesn't work. :Sad:

----------


## Shamrox

> SP is awesome, but how do you controll the itching? be still and i itch non stop and it's extremly hard to block it out.



Showering before bed seems to help me alot. Another hint is to make sure your sheets are very clean. So wash your sheets often. When the actual itching occurs simply try to ignore it. Focus hard on counting or your breathing or just your subconcious in itself. The harder you focus the quicker it will pass.

As far as the technique, Im glad its working for you. Its not a new technique though, in fact what your doing is a very popular way to help induce milds or wilds.  :smiley:  Its cool that you discovered it on your own though.

----------


## TempleGuard

I want to try it (I am just begining to practise WILD-ing, and I hope this can even take to AP), but I am sleeping 6 hours max in monday-friday, so I guess I will try it after a week - next saturday.
P.S.The first link dosent work  :Sad: 
P.S.2 Is this working before you get to sleep or only after 4-5-6 hours? Because I really want to start my LD's with the begining of the night, not after 5-6 hours  :smiley:

----------


## M45t3r

> I want to try it (I am just begining to practise WILD-ing, and I hope this can even take to AP), but I am sleeping 6 hours max in monday-friday, so I guess I will try it after a week - next saturday.
> P.S.The first link dosent work 
> P.S.2 Is this working before you get to sleep or only after 4-5-6 hours? Because I really want to start my LD's with the begining of the night, not after 5-6 hours



Well this worked for me after 4 - 6 hours of sleeping, but maybe it will work for you faster  :smiley:  And one more thing, this will definitely work for you if you will really believe in it, i saw one thing, the harder you believe the more chance you will succeed, one time i took b6 with really hard believe i will have wild, and guess what, after 10 minutes i had light wild, but it was only once :<

One more thing, i think there's no diffrence between piano and instrumental 
version, they both do the same.

And other thing, i prefer more the other technique i found, check it, i think you will succeed more with it than with mine  :wink2: 

http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=48516

Have fun

----------


## jmp

That music was horrible.

----------


## M45t3r

> That music was horrible.



Thanks  :smiley: 
But i don't give a shit  :tongue2:

----------


## TruthHunter

> Hello
> Soo this is what you do, you download the mp3 that ill give link later and listen to it (it relaxes me very much).
> 
> By this technique i almost achieved a wild 
> Here is the preview of the music:
> http://snowflake.wrzuta.pl/audio/vN2...w_wersja_piano
> And here you can download it:
> http://www.gogajan.com/download.php?...dc51ec28f8589b



The download link is dead. The preview is very interesting. Some unique properties... Any one know where to find this again?

TruthHunter

----------


## slash112

not a single download link here works.

----------


## moonshine

Doesn't need to be music. 
Brown noise is quite good for meditaing. (Like radio white noise, only more bass).
Sea waves are my favourite. Very relaxing I've slept in planes and trains in minutes with this playing on my mp3.

I have a 4 minute sample playing on my MP3. I can set it on loop so it just keeps playing. I can also set the MP3 to shut down automatically after 1hr (hopefully by this time I'm in a dream.

----------


## TheMoon

> Hello
> Soo this is what you do, you download the mp3 that ill give link later and listen to it .....



Theres already a tutorial for this. It just doesn't involve music.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42271

 :smiley:

----------


## Kouya

this one works  :smiley:  
http://searchbeta.playlist.com/results/2604981
(there is a mp3 url on the top of the page)

----------


## antipatique

i had all my WILD's after i sleep night,wake up,eat something and sleep again.

morning sleeps is much better to do it but it is harder to get into slumber rather than night

----------


## Saturnine

Im confused as to why anyone would WANT to induce sleep paralysis lol I personally dread it! It's always a scary experience for me.

----------


## Euphoric Enigma

I can't quite tell if you are suggesting that this causes SP, HH, or LD. Care to explain?

As for the reason this isn't working for everyone is probably because you aren't including all the environmental elements needed to easily accomplish this. Whatever "this" is supposed to be. The reason it it works for you is most likely that you react to this song in a certain way that along with your specific environment causes a multitude of reactions that for the most part are self-specific. Similar happenings have been recorded in many cases very similar to yours. I'd hardly say that this could be considered anywhere near a perfected technique. These happenings are very wide ranged and in my opinion we need to get a real professional scientist to do research on this subject. Unfortunately I do not know anyone willing to commit to this that is actually qualified for such extensive studies. I believe your claims m45t3r but I'd have to say that this subject must remain elusive until someone is willing to help define these occurrences. 

I must cordially disagree with the people claiming this as perfected by someone already as I do believe this seems like a completely different subject then you suggest it to be.

----------


## treblig

this is pretty much just the regular way of inducing sleep paralysis?
sometimes i use music, binaural frequencies work amazingly well if you have the software to create one, a nice slow bassy pulse, gives u something to sort of half-focus on. but counting or "chanting" whatever works just as well. i find music can hinder your getting any further than SP though; too much noise. 

i can be in sleep paralysis within 10 minutes with no music as long as there's no external distractions at all. and a set of earplugs, little foam ones will do, will help tune out potential distractions (someone in another room getting up to go to the bathroom, a car driving by, etc).

-dont move at all, not to scratch or even swallow.
-think from the back of your mind - no internal dialogue
-let your body go numb, you might feel tingly static-electricity kind of sensations.
-try n move a finger, if u cant. SP, tadaa

i've had plenty of HI and dream scenes, sensed presences and feelings like you've gone over a hill too fast in a car, but I've not managed to slip into a dream yet. 

this is all as i go to bed at about midnight, no where near the REM stage, but i'm kind of training my ability to reach SP to make WBTB WILDs easier.

----------


## Mega93

I think a lot of people are confused about what SP really is. 
SP is not that weird feeling you get after lying still for a longer period of time- When you are experiencing SP you CAN'T move, no matter how hard you try (Well, maybe, but if you'd try and move you wouldn't be able to).

----------


## treblig

i find that i cant move just by trying to move. i end up maybe making a small twitch. but if i really focus on keeping my eyes open & lifting up an arm or something i can sort of drag myself out of it

----------

